# Freaky Friday



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lanco for me today. Can't tell the time on it, but how many of us are buying watch for that purpose









Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This is my "freaky" an orange Orsa Sea Angler (ETA2824-2) on a Hadley Roma straight end oyster style bracelet bead blasted to match the case by Bry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

I have what could be described as a 'freaky' watch on today. However, unless there's strong demand I'll refrain from posting it as I don't think it fits within the forum norms.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Laager said:


> I have what could be described as a 'freaky' watch on today. However, unless there's strong demand I'll refrain from posting it as I don't think it fits within the forum norms.


You big tease...just like your Avatar







Please, lets see it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK probably more outlandish then freaky









*Zeno EA-02, Euro Navy Canteen Diver, 21 Jewel Miyota.*


















BTW Paul your Lanco reminds me of an Oris I had back in my `Hippy`days in the `70`s which was as good at telling time, when wound up it it would imediately un wind with the hands whizzing round









I used to wear it all the time and when anyone asked the time, I`d say _"What time would you like"_ wind it up then read off where it stopped









We used to think it highly amusing
















Look, we were young, we were very `happy` hippies man


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Paul! Love that Lanco. Reminds me of that story "The Emperors New Clothes" but can't seem to think why?
















My new modded Yao Seiko for me today on a presi bracelet. My second attempt at installing dial and hands but had to concentrate real hard to stop the shakes







.

Bracelet is very comfortable but a bit flimsy due to the middle links being hollow.







Otherwise, love the dial and hands.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not freaky today but an old favourite of mine with go faster stripes on the strap







Courtesy of Rich from the forum for being such a gent to passing it on to me. By the way great wrist size you have fits perfectly


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

This freaky one at the moment:










But I will change for the evening to a beater:










Thanks and have a good weekend

deano


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cool Seiko Hakim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess Ill go with Freaky leather then ( Sorry (big)Mac







)

Poljot Aviator on the right


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nothing freaky for me, I'm afraid. Starting the day with this:










Planning on switching to this a little later:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Never seen a Speedbird looking so good Dave. Looks really nice.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well heres my freaky-ist. Manual wind Spaceman Audacieuse.










Foz


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not freaky but mellow yellow for me today


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Lanco for me today. Can't tell the time on it, but how many of us are buying watch for that purpose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh! You beat me to it. Only got mine today so too late to photograph









Right who's got a 7730 movement lying around














anyone

Toby


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Please, lets see it.


A single request does not really qualify as strong demand.









However, in the spirit of 'tease', et voila:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Decided to change but due to the Zeno being so huge I can`t go back to the Accutron straight away, it feels very small in comparison, so I`ll start off with this little thing









*Invicta Ghost Diver 2300, Miyota 21 Jewel, 8200 Series.*


















I should be back wearing the hummer sometime this afternoon











Laager said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Please, lets see it.
> ...


Oh it`s one of those Rotary quartz copies of some other watch thingies









I`ll get my coat


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

foztex said:


> Well heres my freaky-ist. Manual wind Spaceman Audacieuse.


Now there's an interesting piece.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just put this on .... now I am freaked


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Woooo hoooooo.....









Congrats John! Superb piece if I may say so!

Just love it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Just put this on .... now I am freaked


Nice one John









I hope it`s a keeper


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm wearing this

*Zeon Tech Solsuno NIL4972 FI Copper Dial*










But what you don't know is that the battery ran out 2 months ago.

Freaky enough?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"John" and "Keeper" are mutually exclusive









Nice one John







. So you took no notice of us


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Back to this


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JoT said:


> Just put this on .... now I am freaked


Now I dooo like that..........



Griff said:


> Back to this


And I like that too!

Saw a guy with the 'popular' blue version at the match the other night, they look great in reality.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one just flew in:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just got this..................


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Just got this..................


Way to go MrC!! That looks superb


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice Mrcrowley







especially on the stainless bracelet

want one....









Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very, very,very nice MrC









BTW I`m slowly getting back to the Bulova, now wearing this....

*Umbro `Sampdoria` U465B*


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this..................
> ...


I second that. Such a lovely looking watch. I really like Sinn's.

Foz


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

joolz said:


> I'm wearing this
> 
> *Zeon Tech Solsuno NIL4972 FI Copper Dial*
> 
> ...


What do the batteries do then???


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Lanco for me today. Can't tell the time on it, but how many of us are buying watch for that purpose
> 
> 
> 
> ...












This would be my perfect 'on holiday' watch........"whats that you say, what time is it? Who cares I'm on holiday, relax & take it easy!!"









..................Only I'm not on holiday at the moment!









By the way, if anyone has one of these Lanco cases, and wants to flog it on to me I'd be grateful







- I fancy building my own freaky franken watch ...............with the hope that it wouldn't actually look freaky,







but who knows eh









Some cool 'freaky' watches there guys & some just plain cool ones.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This is in mint condition










But this one is a lemon


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol, nice one Griff

For me, well it isn't freaky but it is Friday............


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh it`s one of those Rotary quartz copies of some other watch thingies


Not quite, but I'll post another clue:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Laager said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it`s one of those Rotary quartz copies of some other watch thingies
> ...


It's a milgauss rolex............


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one today










Regards

Bill


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

williamsat said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That's a rare one Bill !!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well after wearing this for an hour (I can`t think what it reminds me of







)....

*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*


















I`m now humming again _mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm_

*Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)*


















Ahhh,I feel so much better


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Again, not a Freaky watch, my classic Rado Green Horse is what I'm wearing today



























Cheers

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the furom Sparky,









Nice watch, I do find some Rados a bit odd to my taste but I like that one, do you have any more details ie movement, when it was made, how long you`ve had it etc


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

redmonaco said:


> What do the batteries do then???


This...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the welcome. I bought it off of ebay about 2 months ago for about Â£25 and it hasn't let me down yet.

I really am a newbie to watch collecting, but here is a picture of the movement (ebay pic) as I haven't dared to take the back off myself yet !!










I don't know if you can tell what movement it is, but any help would be most appreciated.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

joolz said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > What do the batteries do then???
> ...


Me like that









BTW Julian........ *THUD!*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I can't get on with the dome but otherwise I really like this.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

JoT said:


> Just put this on .... now I am freaked


Very nice John, hope its as good as you'd hoped for - the Carribean was impressive, so I guess the T-Graph must be equally great.....

As for friday, hurrah! I have an awesome watch recently bought off the forum (the seller is ref'd in this very post  ).










I've been gazing at it all week and gratuitously timing myself doing the most mundane of things







. Love this thing!

Goes well with my LAMY pens too:










Jon aka "The Professional"


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Me like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like it too!

*THUD!*







Correct

How about this one.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Not too freaky this one







I have had this ADV 2500 for about 3 years and it has never let me down. Use it mainly for timing soccer matches etc. ( I'm a coach for my son's team







). Bought it as a display watch from my watchmaker for about Â£120.










Have a nice weekend!

Knut


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> As for friday, hurrah! I have an awesome watch recently bought off the forum (the seller is ref'd in this very post  ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bodie or Doyle Jon









Looks good .... and nice pics ....

Glad you survived Balham .....









I went with the advice of the majority of the forum and got the orange T-graph ... very pleased even though I had to sacrifice the Sinn 142.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I've now changed to this...










An old car boot find


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I can't get on with the dome but otherwise I really like this.


Jeez that is quite a dome on that, is a flat crystal an option or not.??

Thanks

deano


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I have took my watch off..............................................HOW FREAKY IS THAT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

joolz said:


> I've now changed to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about that watch looks strangely familiar









*1970`s Lordex Direct Read, 1 Jewel Pin Pallet.*


















Little Angels?









Errmmm









No









No bells are ringing











MIKE said:


> I have took my watch off..............................................HOW FREAKY IS THAT












Call security









We`ve got a truoble making weirdo in our midst


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

wearing my Mido Ocean Star fresh off the bay,


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > I have took my watch off..............................................HOW FREAKY IS THAT
> ...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Davec, I really like that Ocean Star, I was looking for one for ages, Roy had some on the site and I didn't know







Hope to get one soon.


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Davec, I really like that Ocean Star, I was looking for one for ages, Roy had some on the site and I didn't know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, they're plentiful on ebay right now, gent in Singapore seems to have a good supply right now but according to his latest ad, he's down to his last batch. They are genuine NOS with a Mido box and instruction booklet. Interestingly enough, though the seller is in Singapore, the package came from Germany. Hard to beat watches for the price. Best wishes.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Something about that watch looks strangely familiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Smiths direct read 1 jewel. EB 8800 Agon Chronometric Watch Corp.*

Little Angels?







Think Vimes & Sweeper.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK probably more outlandish then freaky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch can't be very practical - surely it's uncomfortable with that huge crown assemble sticking in your arm?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> That watch can't be very practical - surely it's uncomfortable with that huge crown assemble sticking in your arm?


Na, I always wear it on the right wrist and it`s no problem, would be bl**dy dangerous on the left wrist though, especially if you fell over and put your hands down to break your fall


----------

